# New way for adults to eat fruit



## lmw80 (May 29, 2006)

Went to a bbq yesterday.  They had all different kinds of fruit cut up in a bowl and they poured some vodka into it and mixed it around - boy was that good!


----------



## pdswife (May 29, 2006)

Try some fresh pineapple soaked in coconut rum!!! Yummmmers!


----------



## amber (May 29, 2006)

I have tried fruit that way too.  They used a large watermelon, made the watermelon into balls, along with other fruits, and let it soak in vodka.  Very tasty!


----------



## Marishka_20 (May 29, 2006)

*Watermelon Basket*

Yesterday I went to a BBQ and I brought a watermelon basket. I couldn't put any alcohol because there were young kids there too. But I took a large watermelon cut it into a basket shape, melon balled out the flesh, till most of it was gone. Then I also cut up a honeydew and a cantalope and melon balle out their flesh. Then I washed some blueberries, strawberries and grapes(red and green).Then you take two lemons and three limes, and juice them, then you add some orange juice and some sugar. Pour that mixer over the fruit and stir, let sit for a minimum of 30 minutes. It makes alot of fruit, enough to refill your watermelon 3 or 4 times. It is really good, alcohol or not. I garnished it with mint. 
Enjoy!


----------



## IcyMist (May 29, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I have tried fruit that way too. They used a large watermelon, made the watermelon into balls, along with other fruits, and let it soak in vodka. Very tasty!


 
Memories -- One time a bunch of shipmates and I decided to go camping and someone brought a watermelon.  We decided to add liquor to it and let it soak for about an hour and then dig in....well we didn't have vodka or even rum....all we had was Old Granddad which is whiskey.  That had to be the nastiest tasting fruit I have ever tasted.  We didn't have any pots or pans, but someone did have some alunimum foil and so I added a few spices that someone had in his camper (he was a wimp, wouldn't sleep outside)...hey how cold can California get at night?     Added some sliced up onion, rubbed it in salt & pepper, wrapped it well in alunimum foil and buried it in hot sand, then we started the fire again and left it cook for several hours.  Turned out quite yummy, no sand, chicken was done and very moist.  Too bad that is all 6 of us had to eat.  One chicken and one whiskey soaked watermelon.  We forgot to pick up any more supplies until we were already camping.  Had to go and get some sandwich stuff for rest of weekend.


----------



## Constance (May 29, 2006)

I used to make watermelon whales that were really cute, and for a long time I used vodka with the fruit.
But I was unhappy with the harshness of the vodka, and searched Joy of Cooking for ideas. They suggested some sort of Cherry liquor that I couldn't afford, but I went shopping at my local liquor store, and discovered Cherry Brandy, which is more reasonably priced. I was very pleased with the results.
It far less harsh than vodka, but pleasantly intoxicating.

Another hint is to add a couple of cans of tropical fruit salad, juice and all. That and the brandy turn the fruit into a dish that tastes as beautiful as it looks.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 17, 2006)

*and here I thought...*



			
				lmw80 said:
			
		

> Went to a bbq yesterday.  They had all different kinds of fruit cut up in a bowl and they poured some vodka into it and mixed it around - boy was that good!




you were going to suggest eating it off each other's bodies....


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 17, 2006)

I love fresh melon with rum. Pineapple with Dark Rum, and masserated berries with vodka. Good stuff.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 17, 2006)

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> you were going to suggest eating it off each other's bodies....


 

I love you...mmmmm, fruit body shots...


----------



## txoldshirley (Jul 17, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> Try some fresh pineapple soaked in coconut rum!!! Yummmmers!


 
That sounds wonderful!!!


----------



## marmalady (Jul 18, 2006)

Plugged watermelon - try this!

http://inthekitchenonline.com/recipes/entertain/pluggedwatermelon.html


----------



## kyles (Jul 19, 2006)

I did a plugged watermelon for a party once - I used vodka, and it was incredibly popular! It's also fun to do!

A word to the wise, put a funnel in the plug when you pour the vodka in, to avoid spillage (and wastage of good vodka) and to get the vodka nice and deep into the watermelon.


----------



## txoldshirley (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm going to try the pineapple in coconut rum--that sounds yummy.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 20, 2006)

A lovely little trick that I learned form my younger cousin is to take a marinade injector, fill it with vodka or whatever & inject all over the melon of your choice. Honeydew with Midori is really good!


----------



## kyles (Jul 20, 2006)

I love midori. The mango midori is gorgeous too.


----------



## crewsk (Jul 20, 2006)

That makes 2 of us kyles! I haven't seen the mango yet but then again it's been almost a year since I've spent any real time in a liqueur store. I'll have to look for it soon.


----------

